# Using the SDHC memory Card in the RNS 315



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

My wife's 2013 new Beetle Convertible has the RNS 315 Navi. A neat feature is the use of an SDHC memory card up to 32 GB, for music. I downloaded, various albums and playlists into different folders, and it works quite well. Each artist has its own folder and each playlist has its own folder. When you insert the card, it will recognize the folders and then the contents. The sound is quite good and the car has the Fender audio. This is accessible via the "media" button and reduces the need for an iPod.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I might look into one of these instead of using my iPod. I need to check at home to see if iTunes can manage the SD card. Two reasons, one to remove an item that I would miss should someone get into the car and glove box, second because the MDI play back has an annoying tendency to clip the beginning of some songs. 

Has anyone had iPod play back issues with this unit where it clips or stutters the first seconds of a song on occasion?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I haven't used the SD card in the beetle yet, we have the IPOD and the rest, fender sound system, which i think sounds really good. I have been using the SD card in the GTI (2010) for almost 3 years. I don't think too many use it, but it's there and it works well. It won't be long before my wife starts asking about it, or who knows i might give her a love gift one day and say hey you know what this is? 


Reference IPOD: i haven't noticed any issues.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

It works really well. No latency like when streaming your music and you don't have to have your phone plugged in. You don't need to have the RNS 315 to do this though. You can use an SD card on the Premium VIII touch screen head unit as well.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

Bought and loaded up a 16gb SanDisk SD card, much faster to play back and none of the annoying stutter I occasionally got with the iPod playback. Plus it means I can remove the iPod from the car and not worry about anything of value in the glove box!

FWIW. I have a Mac at home and my iTunes is configured to write tracks with the song number, title, and such. I believe that is under the advance options tab for iTunes. I simply dragged and dropped songs I wanted by artist name. Hence when I go to play songs I locate the artist then the album.

I need to figure out play lists and such, but with the complex directory structure it may be more trouble than its worth


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Playlists and Artists*

I use separate folders for all. Seems to work well. Is there another way of setting up a playlist?


----------

